#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Descobrir senha

## moisesbrandalise

Alguém conhece um bom programa para quebrar senha? Está rodando o ssh em um servidor, estou tentando quebrar a senha. Caso eu deixe um programa rodando com este objetivo, com o que devo me cuidar para não ser percebido? caso eu descubra a senha, só tenho que apagar o /root/.bash_history e o /var/log ??????

----------


## demiurgo

d ssh, q eu saiba, soh mesmo buffer overflow.... d uma olhada no securityfocus.com...

----------


## jweyrich

A técnica de tentativas chama-se brute-force, você pode utilizar uma wordlist ou usar uma sequência de caracteres específicos ou não. Existem centenas de ferramentas para tal finalidade.
Ajudariamos a criar uma regra no firewall, uma acl pro snort, ou qualquer coisa para bloquear brute-forcers, mas não para ajudá-lo a invadir um sistema.

----------


## ruyneto

> Alguém conhece um bom programa para quebrar senha? Está rodando o ssh em um servidor, estou tentando quebrar a senha. Caso eu deixe um programa rodando com este objetivo, com o que devo me cuidar para não ser percebido? caso eu descubra a senha, só tenho que apagar o /root/.bash_history e o /var/log ??????


Cara na real sem entrar na parte etica da historia, pelo que eu entendi dependendo de como o cara fez o server nem sempre so o /var/log e /root/.bash_history que podem conter seus traços, e alem disso se vc entrar num servidor e apagar todo /var/log vai áreçer bem estranho isso.

falows

----------


## jweyrich

Se houver um IDS ?
Se o firewall logar em outro local ?
Se houver um LKM logando as tentativas de login no SSH ?
Se o administrador fez um "patch" pro kernel pra logar qualquer requisição na porta 22 ?
Vais usar grep recursivo para localizar seu IP ?
Então, se te disser que o patch, o lkm, o ids, o firewall, criptografam tudo isso e logam ? Como você encontra ?
Por padrão, se você apagar os logs do /var/logs, apagou todo histórico do root, porém, tudo isto pode ser recuperado com algumas horas/dias de trabalho, se for extremamente importante/necessário fazê-lo.

Boa sorte!

----------


## ruyneto

Era disso que falva, mas não prescisava desanimar o cara tanto assim. hehehehe.

falows

----------


## jweyrich

Compartilhar informação é algo de um significado imenso para o ser-humano.
Porém, não podemos compartilhar algo que possa prejudicar algum usuário ou empresa, principalmente em um fórum aberto.
Já existem milhares de mail-lists sobre segurança que tratam destes assuntos. Não que não possamos fazê-lo também, mas acho que isto necessita uma séria discussão antecipadamente, até mesmo para definir os termos CERTO (PODE) e ERRADO (NÃO PODE)!

----------


## demiurgo

se quer brincar, tente o neworder.box.sk

boa sorte no forum lah... os kras saum malz com quem quer ser malz hehee

#LOCKED :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

----------

